# Spring 2012 Edition of the Texas Prince Hall Publication



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2012)

The Spring 2012 Edition of the Texas Prince Hall Publication is hot off the press! 

http://www.mwphglotx.org/PDFFILES/Quarterly Magazine/TPHFM Spring 2012.pdf


----------



## kosei (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link you beat me to it


----------



## owls84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Every time I get Blown away by the work being done by the PHA Lodges here in Texas. Great job guys. 

Side note: Kwame, when are you going to change your avatar to Kwame 2.0? Documenting all the lost weight because you don't look anything like your avatar anymore.


----------



## kosei (Jan 27, 2012)

lol i need to because everything doesn't fit me anymore, my crowns are to big, my uniforms for all of my houses fit like they belong to Andre the Giant lol


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read this issue. What is the average age of a Prince Hall Mason in Texas? There seems to be many men in the vigor of first youth or early maturity.


----------



## kosei (Jan 30, 2012)

The average ages are between 25-50 in my district. My WM is 39


----------

